# Tren/Test/Dianabol?



## BillHicksFan (Aug 19, 2010)

I was just reading an article written by Bill Roberts regarding dbol and he states that it stacks nice with tren and test.
I'm 4 weeks into my tren/test cycle which I plan to run for 8 weeks and I'm only now starting to gain solid mass but it's nothing extreme. I'm just wondering what would happen if I was to add 30mg of dbol ED to the mix for the remaining 4 weeks. 

Currently running-

120mg-Test prop (EOD)
120mg-Tren ace (EOD)
Proviron- 25mg (ED)


Seeing as though it will be the last 4 weeks of my cycle it's probably a bad idea but if that's the case I'd just like to know why, I'm just curious more than anything.

All advise would be appreciated.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

you can run d-bol the last 4 weeks remaining in your cycle, no biggie. just run your pct to for 3 wks .


----------



## Azion (Aug 19, 2010)

You gonna put on Sum Mean Mass wit that Cycle!!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2010)

Test Tren and D-bol is an awesome stack. I am on it right now. Test should always be your base drug. Tren changes your look faster than anything and D-bol is a potent feel good oral. I think of D-bol as the anti depressant steroid that puts on mass.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 19, 2010)

Im on test and tren at the moment, i was told it was a good idea to add just 20mg a day for the last 4-5 weeks would this be the correct sort of dose to add? I have winni to finish my cycle but would be interesting to know for the future.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Im on test and tren at the moment, i was told it was a good idea to add just *20mg a day* for the last 4-5 weeks would this be the correct sort of dose to add? I have winni to finish my cycle but would be interesting to know for the future.


 Of what? D-bol?


----------



## Mujita07 (Aug 19, 2010)

If its dbol id run it any ware from 30 to 50mg ed.


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice to see you here Mujita!!!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 19, 2010)

i see no issue with it thow i like 40-60mg ed for 6 weeks.
also i would rect GP tbol over dbol since its less estrogen sides. but both are good.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 19, 2010)

i have been researching cycles for a while before i started another one, and this is the one i decided to go with. I have heard nothing but great things about it. supposedly done correctly it can make u a monster. dont know but im ready to find out. i will do 750 test E and about 400 Tren A and looking at about 40 Dbol. im starting the cycle off with test and dbol for 6 weeks, and then test and tren the last 6. hopefully it meets my expectations.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys, I may aswell do it.   Sounds like a lot of fun.

I've officially fallen in love with this sport all over again


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 20, 2010)

blergs. said:


> i see no issue with it thow i like 40-60mg ed for 6 weeks.
> also i would rect GP tbol over dbol since its less estrogen sides. but both are good.


 GP Tbol is my preference for now on. I was a huge fan of dbol until I tried the Tbol. I like the gains from the Tbol without the bloat I get from Dbol.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry Heavy mate yes i meant dbol.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I was just reading an article written by Bill Roberts regarding dbol and he states that it stacks nice with tren and test.
> I'm 4 weeks into my tren/test cycle which I plan to run for 8 weeks and I'm only now starting to gain solid mass but it's nothing extreme. I'm just wondering what would happen if I was to add 30mg of dbol ED to the mix for the remaining 4 weeks.
> 
> Currently running-
> ...


 

Personally, I like it.  Good luck.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Sorry Heavy mate yes i meant dbol.


 20-30mg daily is a good starting point with D-bol. I like 6 week runs minimum with that oral.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers Heavy.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 24, 2010)

The dbol we get here is in capsule form and it is pure Methandrostenolone. It was exactly as described by a friend who has used it and he put on 12 kgs in ten weeks on a dbol/test e cycle. 
I have cracked open a capsule and it tastes like flour yet I read that it is supposed to taste bitter. 
3 days on and I have broken out in acne over my back and chest but I'm not sure if this is purely coincidence as I am now on my 5th week of my tren/test cycle.

Has anybody ever bothered tasting methandrostenolone? How long until I know whether or not this shit is legit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

it will be cut for sure, with what who knows. Ive had some cut with creatine before. Acne is a sure sign for me.

Gears!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> it will be cut for sure, with what who knows. Ive had some cut with creatine before. Acne is a sure sign for me.
> 
> Gears!


 
lol So you think it's GTG? Acne within 3 days not just a coincidence? 

I told my mate it tasted like flour and he begged me to sell them to him.

I'll know soon anyway.

Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## underscore (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hijack but what is the main difference between tbol and dbol? I have some dbol on the way and I'm curious if I should of got the tbol instead.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 24, 2010)

*T-Bol & D-Bol*

I have not personally use T-bol only d-bol. But from what I have read and been told by my friends t-bol gives the same strength and feeling of well being without the water weight associated with d-bol plus has less estrogen side effects. It has become very popular with many. I would like to get some in the future myself. Hope this answers your question but you can go on the site of our sponsors and read more detailed information on the comparisons of each.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 24, 2010)

Written by Dick Gears:


Tbol is like Dbols cleaner, leaner, more jacked and handsome brother. he's not as strong as his big bro Dbol, but he doesnt wanna be a big bloated powerlifter. He wants to be lean and jerked....and damnit...he remembers that time when they were little and dbol touched his peepee and said dont tell mom. (mom is Anavar and dad is anadrol)

Classic


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 24, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> GP Tbol is my preference for now on. I was a huge fan of dbol until I tried the Tbol. I like the gains from the Tbol without the bloat I get from Dbol.



I have some gp tbol left over from my last cycle. I'm planning on sust 270 and tren a next time around. I'll be running the tbol with that cycle for sure.


----------



## Gawd (Aug 24, 2010)

blergs. said:


> i see no issue with it thow i like 40-60mg ed for 6 weeks.
> also i would rect GP tbol over dbol since its less estrogen sides. but both are good.


I'm a fan of GP dbol.  30mg for 6 weeks works well.


----------



## Fall2yerknees (Dec 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Test Tren and D-bol is an awesome stack. I am on it right now. Test should always be your base drug. Tren changes your look faster than anything and D-bol is a potent feel good oral. I think of D-bol as the anti depressant steroid that puts on mass.


yeah i was planning on doing this as well starting soon would Tren make that much of a difference instead of just goin dbol test ?


----------



## Fall2yerknees (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys i was just curious if adding Tren to A future dbol test cycle would make a great difference im a 21 y/o football player looking to get my shine this year any other suggestions are welcomed !


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 15, 2011)

the only tbol i have ever taken just made me extremely lethargic, had to stop taking it, was axio brand.  was taking 40mg a day


----------



## FordFan (Dec 15, 2011)

antique post!!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

^ still a great read......


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Test Tren and D-bol is an awesome stack. I am on it right now. Test should always be your base drug. Tren changes your look faster than anything and D-bol is a potent feel good oral. I think of D-bol as the anti depressant steroid that puts on mass.


 
^Exactly


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 17, 2011)

nice post i like the combo


----------

